# Interpreting the Bible.



## Zork (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi
Please give me some advice on Hermeneutics.
What studies I can do, and what to avoid.

Thanx.


----------



## A5pointer (Feb 20, 2012)

Start with "How to read the Bible", Fee/Stuart. Will give you a good paradigm to build from.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 20, 2012)

Louis Berkhof, _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_ gives a good overview of the most basic points.


----------



## baron (Feb 20, 2012)

Biblical Hermeneutics by Milton Terry. But its been a long, long time since I read it.


----------



## Zork (Feb 20, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Louis Berkhof, _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_ gives a good overview of the most basic points.



Isn't there a in-depth study of Hermeneutics like they do in Seminary?(Or close to it)


----------



## baron (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure what you would like, but you should always check Green Baggins.

Search Results Hermeneutics « Green Baggins


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 20, 2012)

I second Ruben's recommendation of Berkhof's little concise book (it's only 166 pages). 

For further reading on hermeneutics, I'd highly recommend _Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation_ edited by Moises Silva. This book doesn't really lay the foundations of hermeneutics as a science (or art, as the case may be), but builds on them; whereas Berkhof provides the basic rules which are essential to contextual exegesis.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 20, 2012)

Zork said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Louis Berkhof, _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_ gives a good overview of the most basic points.
> ...



Sure - Samuel already mentioned it: _Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation_. But it doesn't start at the very beginning, the name notwithstanding. There are many other books, including special treatments of particular points. But I have often felt that looking at how a great interpreter (like Thomas Goodwin) gets from his text to his conclusion is actually more illuminating than the theoretical manuals.


----------



## Mathetes (Feb 20, 2012)

Exegetical Fallacies by D.A. Carson is also good, though short.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 20, 2012)

Good book: Him We Proclaim: Preaching Christ from All the Scriptures :: Dennis E. Johnson :: Contemporary Authors :: Modern Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping

From the description, "_Him We Proclaim_ guides readers along the hermeneutical- homiletical path "from text to sermon""


----------



## athanatos (Feb 20, 2012)

God-Centered Biblical Interpretation -- God-centered Biblical Interpretation, made open-license by Dr. Poythress at Westminster east.


----------



## Zork (Feb 21, 2012)

athanatos said:


> God-Centered Biblical Interpretation -- God-centered Biblical Interpretation, made open-license by Dr. Poythress at Westminster east.



This is awesome, And free.LOL. 
Gonna read it tonights.

Thank you


----------



## A5pointer (Feb 21, 2012)

Mathetes said:


> Exegetical Fallacies by D.A. Carson is also good, though short.



This is great, just get ready to realize how many bad sermons you have heard.


----------

